# Grip-Tite Magnetic Featherboard manual



## digger (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi,
I just picked-up 2 grip-tite featherboards. I was wondering if anyone had a manual they could share. Just want to make sure I'm using them right. Also, one of them is missing the piece that looks like an L. What else could I use instead.

Thanks,
Deb


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

The black plastic is lexan/polycarbonate I think.


----------

